# US Tax return from the UK



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Time has flown since I was last here... Hubby moved to the UK last January amd we've been married nearly a year now! 

He's an American citizen and we know that, even out of the country, he has to file a tax return. Would anyone be able to point us in the direction of a good US tax adviser in the South of England?
We were going to try and do it ourselves, but he has one month (Jan 13) on his W2 and then the last 4 months of 2013 on UK wages/tax and we can't for the life of us work out how to do this as a tax return.

Any help would be much appreciated, as always


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you over here to the Expat Tax section, since I think you'll be able to get your answer here pretty quickly.

If DH is using a tax preparation program (usually Turbo Tax or TaxAct), he should copy his W2 information into the appropriate form online. For the UK income, he'll need to fill in an FEC form (Foreign Employer Compensation - I think it is). Usually, you have to scroll down to the bottom of any menu to find this option.

To file on paper forms, just add the W2 to the dollar value of the UK wages and put the total on line 7. 

As far as a tax adviser, easiest (and cheapest) approach is to download Publication 54 from the IRS website. Then, he can also go to the Paris IRS office site Internal Revenue Service | Embassy of the United States Paris, France and make use of the collection of handy links they have. He should especially download the Tax Assistance Information Booklet mentioned on the right side of the page (scroll down a bit to find it). That gives you the exchange rates to use for both the euro and the pound, as well as other filing information in a nutshell.

He should probably look into the Free e-file sites, but be aware that only 7 or 8 of them can be used by those with a foreign filing address. I've been recommending TaxAct this year because if you go directly to their website (and not through the IRS Free e-file site), you can use their software for free no matter your income level or age. If you need further assistance, their fees seem pretty reasonable.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you so much.

We'll have a good look through all the links etc and I think, now we know where to look, we might just be able to work it all out  My husband doesn't earn a great deal so at least we don't have to worry about paying extra tax or anything, it's just getting the return in because who wants the IRS on their tail!??!

Thank you again
Merv


----------

